# Question about a vasectomy...



## brandydan (May 7, 2015)

Hi everyone. My Shiloh, Tal, just turned 9 months (wow, how time really does fly). He's at a good size and weight, and other than still not wanting everyone to pet him (those durn floofy ears!), and I don't let anyone pet him, his temperament has stayed wonderfully sweet and goofy, though he IS taking his whole teen-angst thing and running with it.

I digress...we always intend for Tal to be neutered once he reaches maturity, but I have an odd, almost silly/selfish reason for asking about vasectomy...I need to head to the Houston area in July for about a week, and want to bring my dogs with me. Partly because I like their company, and partly because I really don't want to leave them in either dog boarding facilities that I used in the past. But the ones that I've already found in Houston with great reviews also have a 'gotta be fixed' clause, which I fully understand. I'm pretty sure that if I had a smaller intact dog there could be some wiggle room, but he's far from tiny...

So lurking, has anyone had a younger GSD/GSD-like large breed puppy undergo the vasectomy rather than the neuter? I have yet to see if my vet will do the vasectomy (she only pushed the neuter issue when Tal had his last series of shots and didn't argue when I said I wanted him to reach maturity).


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

One breeder once said she has a strict clause in her contract that voids everything if they neuter or spay the dog before two years of age. Her basis for this is for health of course, but she went on to clarify that it also gives her puppy buyers a chance to live with their dogs to see if an intact dog is the big deal that some make it out to be. So good for you for thinking things through.

Regarding boarding, I would look around a little more. There is a local kennel near me that would allow a female dog in heat to be boarded. It is veterinary owned and run. This particular vet will do vasectomies and partial spays as well. Good luck in your search.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It is good to be thinking that way but my experience has been finding a vet to do vasectomies is terribly terribly hard. 

Also few would consider a dog with a vasectomy neutered for the purposes of boarding, dog parks etc, because he still has all the secondary sex features due to the testosterone. The ONLY difference is the dog will not impregnate another dog if they breed.


----------



## brandydan (May 7, 2015)

*you guys are the best*

Thanks for the replies. Tal's breeder has in his contract that I need to have him altered before 24 months but recommended waiting until at least 18 months. Honestly, if he continued staying with his temperament as it is right now (giant babyuppy, I was going to put it off until I had no choice, and even then was seriously thinking about vasectomy versus neuter. My scotty was neutered at 6 months without any issues, but I remember my late Golden, who I had neutered at 4 months because the vet was adamant that it was safe, and I can't help but feel that I inadvertently was the reason he had joint issues starting at 3 years.

I sent emails to the boarding facilities mentioning his large-breed-so-he-needs-those-dangly-things-for-his-bones issue, and hopefully I can get a decent response. I was just thinking that the only issue would be his size; he's typical for a Shiloh in that he's already over 25" tall and - according to my hernia - pushing the 100# mark. I know his trainer would love to take him for the week, but she lives in a small apartment with a large Great Dane and adding Tal...that would just be mean.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

My malinois had a vasectomy. Best decision I ever made. If you buy into the argument that a neuter tends to calm dogs down (I do buy into this argument) then he would have been a real dud. Since my goal with him is performance sports, I wanted him to develop physically as he normally would, and to maintain as much drive as possible. He's not a particularly high drive dog to start...

The vasectomy wasn't cheap, probably about 20% more than the cost of a neuter, and I had to drive two states away to do it. I just made a day of it. Left early in the morning, got home late at night. It is a decision I will NEVER regret. I absolutely think that vasectomy is the far better option for sterilization. Not to mention that you could actually vasectomize at 3 months, and then neuter at any age after if you really needed to.

I'd encourage you to check out the FB group "Ovary Sparing Spay and Vasectomy Info Group" for LOTS of resources and advice, including finding a vet to perform the operation.


----------

